# Burr Oak Big Bass



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I was just reading ODNRs weekley Fishing Report, And it said at a Tournament held at Burr Oak this past Weekend that a 10 lb was caught and released, Anyone else hear abour this?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Haven't heard it but I'm not in the tourney circles. If there's one SE Ohio lake that would produce a 10-pounder and not surprise me, though, it would be Burr Oak.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I think I just peed a little bit...


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Hadn't heard about it, but I haven't talked to the locals who fish Burr Oak regularly for a few days. Over the years, I've seen a 9-11 come from Wolf Run, a 9 1/2 from AEP and an 8-pounder from Rush Creek. Other than the AEP ponds, I would put my money on Burr Oak as the most likely public water to produce a 10-pounder.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

The biggest Ive seen some from Burr Oak was 8.6 up across from the dam


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> I think I just peed a little bit...


Haha. My parents live about 20 minutes from Burr Oak, but I haven't there been in a few years. No boat = no fun at Burr Oak. I can't imagine landing a 10 pound bass in Ohio, but that seems like a great lake for it.


----------



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

It wasn't caught at the tourney sunday I know that.....


----------

